# Deploy Printer



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

I need to deploy a printer through a GPO, usually this is easy, especially with Windows 7 as the client machine as Windows Update includes almost all drivers nowadays.

However, this printer will be harder to deploy as the drivers are not included in Windows Update.

Printer manu: OKI
Printer model: C810
IP address: 192.168.124.154
Driver location: \\192.168.124.22\share\Drivers\Printers\OKI\C810\Windows\Windows 7\x64\GDI\OKBAH03F.inf

So i need the commands that will add the OKI printer which sits on IP 192.168.124.154 and manually inject the driver "OKBAH03F.inf".

If someone could help me out here, i'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Christian


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

What OS is the server?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Windows 2003 R2


----------

